
Working from Home – Lessons Learned over 20 Years and Shopping List - jcastro
http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2020/03/working-from-home.html
======
dustinkirkland
Blog post author here... I'm happy to discuss anything in that post here
(rather than Blogger comments, which are pretty unmanageable). Cheers! Dustin

